# A not-totally-unrelated website: Goodreads.com



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's appropriate to mention this, but frankly that's what mods are for.
So,
Is everyone here also a member at goodreads.com?  A complete stranger invited me to join a couple of months ago, and I've really enjoyed the site.  You can list books you own, write reviews, chat with authors, what have you.  
My favorite feature is the quote feature, where you can add quotes to your profile page.  I have 10 pages of quotes right now.  I know, I know, but I'm addicted to them and am unwilling to give them up.

Anyway, you can friend people on there (I'm robingoodfellow there too), and I have found that the booklists and reviews of friends have been handy in finding books that I would like to read, and discovering new authors.  Unfortunately, I also fell in love with Oscar Wilde there.

Okay, no place is perfect.

Anyway, I recommend it as a useful tool to complement your kindle.  And on a related note:

"His sister had been sent down to the village to ask Mistress Garlick the witch how you stopped spelling recommendation." 
— Terry Pratchett 

~robin


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> "His sister had been sent down to the village to ask Mistress Garlick the witch how you stopped spelling recommendation."
> - Terry Pratchett
> 
> ~robin


Are you, like, my evil twin sister?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Come on.  You knew you had to find her someday.  Why not today....



~robin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It is fine to mention this site, Robin. The more resources we can share with people, the better. However, I am going to move this thread to the Book Corner. It seems like a more natural fit there.

Leslie


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Works for me.  Pack up everybody!!  Here we go!!


~robin


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Unfortunately, I also fell in love with Oscar Wilde there.
> 
> Okay, no place is perfect.


LOL. Yeah I love Oscar Wilde's writing, but his screensaver on the kindle really creeps me the heck out.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> LOL. Yeah I love Oscar Wilde's writing, but his screensaver on the kindle really creeps me the heck out.


I am glad to hear someone else feels the way I do... I have got to get him off my screen saver!! When he shows up I change it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am glad to hear someone else feels the way I do...


So do I.
Mouse over it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> So do I.
> Mouse over it.


OMG... I love that!! I have that album and I am talking vinyl... and on 8-track!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> OMG... I love that!! I have that album and I am talking vinyl... and on 8-track!!


"Exqueeze me? Have I seen this one before? Frampton Comes Alive!? Everybody in the world has Frampton Comes Alive! If you lived in the suburbs you were issued it. It came in the mail with samples of Tide."


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

*ducks before LR finds out he said/did that*


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Caught you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Exqueeze me? Have I seen this one before? Frampton Comes Alive!? Everybody in the world has Frampton Comes Alive! If you lived in the suburbs you were issued it. It came in the mail with samples of Tide."


I lived in rural America and had to buy mine at Treasure City... the 8-track was one my cousin recorded for me where he worked... Stereo and Record Center!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Caught you.


Ummmm.... no. You misunderstood me. I was ordering donuts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

BTW, darling.... did you notice the hot chick/guy who loves both Adams and Pratchett who started the thread?  Whoooo Hooooo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> LOL. Yeah I love Oscar Wilde's writing, but his screensaver on the kindle really creeps me the heck out.


I look at Wilde and see Stephen Fry who played him in the movie. And I love Stephen Fry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is fine to mention this site, Robin. The more resources we can share with people, the better. However, I am going to move this thread to the Book Corner. It seems like a more natural fit there.
> 
> Leslie


LOL! I thought so too, but the whole Shelfari discussion was on Not Quite Kindle so I thought maybe it should be there when I found it here in the Book Corner! This works for me. Maybe the Shelfari thread should be over here, too, as that's a similar kind of thing!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm not sure if it's appropriate to mention this, but frankly that's what mods are for.
> So,
> Is everyone here also a member at goodreads.com? A complete stranger invited me to join a couple of months ago, and I've really enjoyed the site. You can list books you own, write reviews, chat with authors, what have you.
> My favorite feature is the quote feature, where you can add quotes to your profile page. I have 10 pages of quotes right now. I know, I know, but I'm addicted to them and am unwilling to give them up.
> ...


Since this discussion has gone slightly (!) off topic, I'm bringing the original post to the top. It sounds interesting, there is also a site called Shelfari? and I understand that facebook has an applet that relates to books. Anybody try all three? Or individualy? I'd love to see a comparison....

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Back to Oscar and quotes my favorite of his, when asked if he had been writing much. (Not exact) He replied "Today was very busy, in the morning I put in a comma and in the afternoon, I took it out."

If you like mini series, I have been watching a great one about Lillie Langtry called Lillie, she had a long friendship with Oscar and the guy who plays him is great.
http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Lillie_Disc_4/70085303?trkid=226871


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm working on the iRead applet on facebook.  It's interesting, and there's a pretty good search feature behind it.  I think I understand that you can also chuck books at people 

("This is not a novel to be tossed aside lightly. It should be thrown with great force." — Dorothy Parker ), and make recommendations.

I have not yet been successful in figuring that feature out yet.  Seems to me like it would be either painful or expensive (or both).  However, I did manage to either import my iTunes library or delete it all together this weekend.  Difficult to say.  Otherwise, I'm finding it to be a drag to recreate the list that's already in goodreads, so I'll have to see if there's not an "import" or "accidentally delete list" feature that's compatible between the two.

(Thanks, Bacardi Jim.  As they say, great minds think alike.  I mean, nobody says it where I am, but I understand that some people say this.  So it must be true in places.)

I have not seen the Oscar Wilde miniseries, but I will have to go look it up.  If nothing else, it will keep me from accidentally deleting all of my accounts at the same time.

"Writing is easy.  You just stare at a piece of paper until your forehead bleeds"-Douglas Adams.


----------

